# Duplicate fishing License?



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Is it possible to get two? I usually keep mine in my vest but sometimes I forget it in there and I am SOL if I want to go fishing. I would like a back up, probably not possible, just had to ask.


----------



## mmowen01 (Oct 24, 2010)

I forgot mine at home while on vacation and was able to get a reprint for $2. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

This won't help you this year, but if you buy online you can't print as many as you want.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I wonder if making a copy of your store bought license on your home computer is ok. Maybe someone in the know can chime in.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

brookie1 said:


> This won't help you this year, but if you buy online you can't print as many as you want.


do this all the time i laminate three copies put one in my tackle box one in truck and punch hole in one and hang it on my boat cup holder that way i always have one incase if forget my wallet


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

miruss said:


> do this all the time i laminate three copies put one in my tackle box one in truck and punch hole in one and hang it on my boat cup holder that way i always have one incase if forget my wallet


Did you ever get caught?


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

petronius said:


> Did you ever get caught?


What do you mean been caught i've been stopped they look at the lic then go ask how the fishing been then leave. i buy my lic online so i make a bunch of copies


----------



## Redone (Jan 16, 2010)

miruss said:


> What do you mean been caught i've been stopped they look at the lic then go ask how the fishing been then leave. i buy my lic online so i make a bunch of copies


Do the exact same thing, if it's not a kill tag you can make as many copies as you want, plus if you buy all at once online all the non-kill tags will go on the same sheet.

Print as many copies as you need, go to Office Max and laminate all for under a buck and throw them in all tackle bags/boxes, hunting vests, backpacks, camp boxes, etc. This tag would have your All Species Fish, Small Game, Migratory Bird and crossbow stamp on it if you purchased all at once online.


----------



## west200 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been stopped when I didn't have my license on me. He just ran my DL# to verify I was legit. Then told me any vendor would do a reprint for $2.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

miruss said:


> What do you mean been caught i've been stopped they look at the lic then go ask how the fishing been then leave. i buy my lic online so i make a bunch of copies


Now it makes sense. That's the way to do it. Several copies of the online license so you always have one.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

petronius said:


> Now it makes sense. That's the way to do it. Several copies of the online license so you always have one.


sorry to confuse you i buy all mine online i like the kill tags better plus you get a discount if buy 4 or more i saved enough that my turkey lic was free


----------



## daball (Apr 9, 2009)

I got checked in Livingston county and forgot my license. CO ran my drivers license and it came back with an all species and I heard the radio dispatch say " he's good" . Still got a " impeding traffic ticket " even though I was ice fishing. There were about 100 other fishermen in site and I was the only one checked. It's been a couple years since the ticket but still can't get over it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

